# Soniccouture: The Attic - 10 Analogue Instruments in One Package



## soniccouture (Apr 10, 2014)

10 Instruments, Endless Analogue Character

_Roland RS202 String Machine
Korg LP10 Analog Piano
Suzuki Omnichord
Jennings Univox
Minikorg 700s
Hammond Solovox
Synthi AKS
Roland SH2000
Godwin String Concert
Philips Philicorda_

Ten incredible instruments in one package; a vast palette of analogue colours.
Contains updated versions of our original Synthi AKS, Philicorda and Omnichord instruments.

*$149 | £119 | €129*

INFO & AUDIO DEMOS ONLINE NOW

*THE ATTIC INTRO OFFER*

Get €20 | $30 off RRP

ENTER CODE :*URR3K3Y*
Offer ends 2 May 2014

UPGRADE OFFER
If you own the original version of Synthi AKS, Philicorda or Omnichord, or even all of them, you can upgrade and get up to 40% off depending which products you have.
If you are eligible you will receive an email with your upgrade code very soon. If you do not receive it, contact us.


James


----------



## dryano (Apr 10, 2014)

Demos sound really nice!

How did you model the filters? Did you use the Kontakt internal filters or custom IRs?


----------



## dhmusic (Apr 10, 2014)

Haha I was wondering why Synthi AKS disappeared from your site earlier. Nice bundle!


----------



## soniccouture (Apr 10, 2014)

dryano @ Thu Apr 10 said:


> Demos sound really nice!
> 
> How did you model the filters? Did you use the Kontakt internal filters or custom IRs?



In general, it's Kontakts filters. The new selection of modelled analogue filters in Kontakt 5 are very nice indeed, and work well for this kind of material.

in some cases, where the synth was itself a preset based synth, such as the SH2000, we have sampled the presets faithfully with the original filter fully open, of course.

James


----------

